# Night lighting for my corn snake



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all  

I'm wanting to buy this Exo Terra NightGlo Moonlight Lamp 15W PT2120 so I can see my corn snake at night, but I've never bought lighting for vivarium's before. Are their any guards I'd need to buy to cover the light to stop my snake burning itself on it, and any light clips etc... Sorry for being such a noob! The light + heating stuff confuses me.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep you'd still need a guard for it. You'd be better going for an LED strip, you can turn the votage down to dim the light


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> yep you'd still need a guard for it. You'd be better going for an LED strip, you can turn the votage down to dim the light


Thanks a lot, do you know of any websites that sell the LED strips?


----------



## hathers (Jul 19, 2010)

Pm this guy on here reptile - ink he does led strips in different lengths and different colours . Got mine a while ago and they are great .


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

hathers said:


> Pm this guy on here reptile - ink he does led strips in different lengths and different colours . Got mine a while ago and they are great .


Cheers, will do!


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

or ebay

various sellers and strips

24 LED MOONLIGHT STRIP kit MARINE AQUARIUM FISH TANK on eBay (end time 17-Oct-10 11:33:54 BST)


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

tricky said:


> or ebay
> 
> various sellers and strips
> 
> 24 LED MOONLIGHT STRIP kit MARINE AQUARIUM FISH TANK on eBay (end time 17-Oct-10 11:33:54 BST)


Thankss! Will see which ones work out cheaper, appreciate the help guys thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

or make one. its what im doing. cost me a tenner in bits including delivery

all you need is LEDs, Resistors, a switch, and a power supply. and of course wire housing and a soldering iron


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Individual LEDs look better than a strip IMO, you can dot them about randomly so they give a dappled light effect, like moonlight shining through a canopy of trees, looks a lot more natural. 

Also blue looks wrong, moonlight is not blue! A mix of blue, white, and green LEDs gives a much more realistic effect. If you make up your own you can do this easily, but I've not seen a commercially available set with this colour mix.


----------

